# Desenquadernat



## felixgata

Hola a tots:
Al context següent, no em queda clar el significat de “desenquadernats”:

El 1975 les dues Edies van protagonitzar el documental_ Grey Gardens,_ que mostra sense pudor la seva fantasia orgullosa, els seus monòlegs *desenquadernats*, la convivència impossible entre la prosperitat del passat i la sordidesa del present.

He trobat “desenquadernat” referit a país a la premsa, però no entenc bé el sentit referit a un monòleg. He pensat traduir-ho como “deslavazado”, però no tinc clar si és el sentit:

En 1975, las dos Edies protagonizaron el documental _Grey Gardens_, que muestra sin pudor su fantasía orgullosa, sus monólogos deslavazados, la convivencia imposible entre la prosperidad del pasado y la sordidez del presente.

Moltes gràcies per avançat,

Gata


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo mantindria el terme tal qual (_desencuadernados_). Potser l'autor es referia metafòricament a què van ser desempolsats, recuperats... per al documental, o potser simplement a que no es mostren en ordre al documental segons es van fer sinò barrejats uns amb altres, però caldria preguntar a l'autor en tot cas, i si no mantenir l'expressió. Com a _deslavazados _no l'interpreto en absolut, no entenc de la frase en català que siguen ni incoherents ni insultancials, que és el que significa aquesta paraula en castellà.


----------



## Xiscomx

No sé, ni n'estic segur, emperò em ve a la memòria que les fulles dels monòlegs no estan organitzades, no tenen ordre, potser traspaperades; pens que en castellà podria funcionar monólogos desarticulados que és un sinònim de desenquadernar.


----------



## felixgata

Moltes gràcies a tots dos. 
El més probable és que deixi "desencuadernados" i suggereixi "desarticulados".

Salut!

Gata


----------



## Xiscomx

Hum! No ho veig tan clar com voltros dos, em persegueix el sentit de fulles soltes que no han estat mai enquadernades. La dificultat que hi trob és que en castellà _desencuadernados_ té el significat únic com a participi del verb _desencuadernar: Deshacer lo encuadernado, como un cuaderno o un libro. U. t. c. prnl. _He consultat tots els lèxics al meu abast i tenen el mateix parer.


----------



## felixgata

Potser "inconexos" podria funcionar? Encara no he pensat a fons...


----------



## Xiscomx

Per mi sí que podria funcionar, però més aviat amb el seu sinònim _deshilvanados_, just per mantenir la similitud seqüencial de la construcció original.


----------



## felixgata

Em sembla molt bona la proposta, Xiscomx. Crec que és la que buscava amb "deslavazados".
Quan em decideixi, us en informo.

Moltes gràcies, de nou!!

Gata


----------

